# Useful Websites for Motorhoming Dog Owners



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

For those of us who take our dogs away with us the following websites may be useful. The first lists dog walks and refreshment areas (pubs/cafes) within 5 miles of motorway junctions (ideal when pooch is crossing his legs after a while on the road). The second lists pubs which welcome dogs - ideal on the days you go out walking.

www.drivingwithdogs.co.uk

www.doggiepubs.org.uk/


----------



## 89333 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for that - the www.drivingwithdogs.co.uk one looks an interesting idea. Pity there isn't to much north of the border (eg M9).


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thankd for that, I have saved the links for future refference, 

very useful as we have a 6 month old Charlie we will be taking on our travels

Anne


----------

